
AskHN: How do I find how old a particular web page is? - godelmachine
Hi fellow HNer&#x27;s,<p>I am looking to find how old a particular web page is, not a domain. Please understand the difference.<p>For ex, I am trying to figure out if the information on this web page is outdated since it is pertaining to a law passed at the beginning of this millennia.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.lawctopus.com&#x2F;academike&#x2F;critical-appraisal-information-technology-act-2000&#x2F;<p>If it&#x27;s not more than 2 years old, I can safely say that the info is bit relevant to my work.<p>I did a quick Google search but most of the sites speak only of domain age.<p>Someone please help me out here.<p>Thanks in advance for any help you could extend.
======
pwg
Unless the page includes a date of creation or publication (and far too many
do not include such dates) then your best bet for an approximate date is as
@ohiovr says, use the wayback machine and see how far back in their archives
they have a copy of the page.

------
ohiovr
The internet wayback machine might offer some clues to the age of a web page

[https://archive.org/web/](https://archive.org/web/)

